
Progress on longstanding open problems - weinzierl
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3697
======
malux85
I’m a big fan of Scott Aaronson, he’s a bit eccentric and I love it. I would
love to meet him one day.

I currently have two books on my desk, and one is his book : Quantum Computing
since Democratis. It’s a book that pushes at the edge of my intellectual
capabilities, and it’s been a tough read where I have often had to stop and go
away and study something for a week, then resume. Very challenging, and very
enjoyable.

~~~
Jorslu
What is the other book?

~~~
malux85
Socrates Defence

~~~
Jorslu
Thank you for the reply!

